# Help Request - Second Interview



## metrowestblues (Aug 12, 2004)

I have a second interview tomorrow for a position as a reserve officer in a small town. The first interview included all of the typical questions: why do you want to work here? What do you think of working in a small town? What can you bring to the dept.? etc.

Since they have already covered the basics with me....any idea what questions would come up in a second interview? What is your experience with a second interview?

Thanks in advance for your help!!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

A good thing to know is a little about the town, type of government, history etc... that's just one aspect that you might want to research.


----------



## metrowestblues (Aug 12, 2004)

Good idea - thanks, Gil


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

metrowestblues";p="52517 said:


> Since they have already covered the basics with me....any idea what questions would come up in a second interview? What is your experience with a second interview?


 You may be asked less generic questions and more specific questions about your background/ work experience/ education, either way good luck.


----------



## metrowestblues (Aug 12, 2004)

Thanks again - I'm off to my interview now, wish me luck!


----------

